# Well im back temporarily



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

So it has been a crazy past few days off, i had to call in from my job Monday to go to the hospital of which i spent from 3PM Monday afternoon to 5:30AM Tuesday morning.. Turns out i have a very swollen and irritated Colon. On some strong medications which puts me out of any hard labor for at least a week, if not longer. So going to put a damper of being able to be out in the field for 2 - 3 weeks, guess that means GP gets me back for a bit. :angeldevi


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Hope you're on the mend...enjoy the meds


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

hope you heal up soon  good luck!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Sorry to hear that your ass is being a pain in the ass 

A little butt humor there for ya, haha.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

:hug:Feel better!! In the mean time we get to be graced with your presence! Woooooowhooooo!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh that sucks. Hope your feeling better soon. Hate how things always seem to have the worst timing. Did you get out there at all before this hit or no?


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Good to have you around again, sucks that it's because your sick. 
I hope they at least gave you some fun pills.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Awww man OUCH not a nice area to have bothering you while you need to relax Boland to see you and but i hope you feel better soon man!!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Appreciate it everyone, i go back to work today but my boss reduced my shift to a few hours today to get me going easy. Good thing about being a manager is i can just tell others to do the harder labor while i'm on this medication and "healing".. :lol:

Angel - Yes we've put in about 25 hours before my body decided to die on me. Going to get Ashley on board to start coming out with me a few days, harder for her since she has both school and work schedules taking up much of her time but going to get her off a few days to come out on a weekend or two.


----------

